# Comments? What do you think?



## sdnoob (Nov 25, 2008)

Just did it, didn't take too long but im quite happy overall. Comments and *positive criticism* please?

EDIT: 








New TF2 Sig and avatar.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 25, 2008)

To be honest... I like it!






Here's one that is smaller in filesize so you can use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun... Leslie?


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 25, 2008)

BiscuitBee, your's seems... idk, brighter?  but they are both good...


----------



## Killermech (Nov 25, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee, your's seems... idk, brighter?  but they are both good...



Common problem due to cheap monitors, as it isn't bright on the entire screen from all views. The further up you see the screen from, the brighter it is. Try looking at the top screen of your monitor while going down a bit, it should get slightly darker. Better monitors don't have this problem.

Here are both lined up


----------



## Ducky (Nov 25, 2008)

EWWWW , nah im kidding .

Looks nice , I'd make an explosion in white going from behind them and stretching a bit to the left.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 27, 2008)

To be honest, I like the Canucks sig more. It's more eye appealing to me.


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the TF2 one because I'm a fan of TF2. Awesome game. SPY!!!!!
(Also, I'm not so much of a hockey fan)


----------

